# Lil Hep!



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Im going to Africa next spring. I need to buy a decent Digital camera and will try it out this fall at deer camp. I want to be able to take portraits and change lens and take some longer shots. $1000 is my budget. Some suggestions please, and sample photos.
THANKS in advance for your help!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

With that as a budget its going to be tough to get what you want. Good telephoto lens will cost you close to a grand.( or more ) A 70-300 lens might work but you will need to be pretty close to your subject. Maybe 2 to 3 hundred for any decent portrait lens and you still need to buy a camera. You might want to look at the used camera and lens in Craig List, E Bay.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

With all respect Michael, im going to disagree. For about a grand he can find all kinds of bundle deals on amazon for a little older but still new Canon 60d that will come with an 18-55 and a 75-300 zoom efs lens, and certainly not up to the pro level L series more than adequate for a beginner photographer. for about 400 more he could upgrade to a 7d bundle andd move up from there. Both will have 18mp, and all kinds of opportunities.

If it was me? I would add the extra money and go with the 7d package, learn everything you can about the camera, youtube can be your friend here, don't get caught up in the "gotta have pro gear" to get decent pics. If you become halfway decent with the 7d and efs lens and setup or even the 60d. you will blow yourself away. Then after time and you feel like its something you want to pursue, sell your efs (kit lens) and upgrade to the l series.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

The Canon sounds like a good place to start.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shaky said:


> With all respect Michael, im going to disagree. For about a grand he can find all kinds of bundle deals on amazon for a little older but still new Canon 60d that will come with an 18-55 and a 75-300 zoom efs lens, and certainly not up to the pro level L series more than adequate for a beginner photographer. for about 400 more he could upgrade to a 7d bundle andd move up from there. Both will have 18mp, and all kinds of opportunities.
> 
> If it was me? I would add the extra money and go with the 7d package, learn everything you can about the camera, youtube can be your friend here, don't get caught up in the "gotta have pro gear" to get decent pics. If you become halfway decent with the 7d and efs lens and setup or even the 60d. you will blow yourself away. Then after time and you feel like its something you want to pursue, sell your efs (kit lens) and upgrade to the l series.


.....pretty sound advice if you ask me....... High end L glass (Canon) doesn't necessarily improve your images unless you have a good working knowledge of the "manual" side of the dial. (damhikt) For snapshots, the "auto" settings are fine but for nice composed photos, you'll want to use and understand the "manual" settings. Good luck, learning this stuff is a blast.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I have the canon 7d with a 24-70L and a 100-400L. Great package. The 7d is a 1.6 sensor which will extend the lens and would likely serve you well. It also has video capability when you want it and does very well at that. You can get some decent deals by buying used. Check out Fred Miranda website. Good information and great classifieds section.


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd buy a decent camera and rent the long lens for the safari. Renting is amazingly inexpensive.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Shaky said:


> With all respect Michael, im going to disagree. For about a grand he can find all kinds of bundle deals on amazon for a little older but still new Canon 60d that will come with an 18-55 and a 75-300 zoom efs lens, and certainly not up to the pro level L series more than adequate for a beginner photographer. for about 400 more he could upgrade to a 7d bundle andd move up from there. Both will have 18mp, and all kinds of opportunities.
> 
> If it was me? I would add the extra money and go with the 7d package, learn everything you can about the camera, youtube can be your friend here, don't get caught up in the "gotta have pro gear" to get decent pics. If you become halfway decent with the 7d and efs lens and setup or even the 60d. you will blow yourself away. Then after time and you feel like its something you want to pursue, sell your efs (kit lens) and upgrade to the l series.


Your right about a number of package deals available for about a grand. But the 70-300 is not going to give the reach that is needed for longer shots. I have run across several wildlife or outdoor photographers and have never seen them use a 70-300. If your going to add another $ 400 it would be better spent on a better lens . A mediocre camera with a better lens will produce better photos than a high end camera with a poor lens. Renting a longer lens is a good option as mentioned .


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Your right about a number of package deals available for about a grand. But the 70-300 is not going to give the reach that is needed for longer shots. I have run across several wildlife or outdoor photographers and have never seen them use a 70-300. If your going to add another $ 400 it would be better spent on a better lens . A mediocre camera with a better lens will produce better photos than a high end camera with a poor lens. Renting a longer lens is a good option as mentioned .


Your right Michael about the 75-300 being a little short. I tried both the 55-250 efs, and the 75-300 ef and found both were lacking in what I wanted to accomplish with them. I sold the 75-300 and upgraded to the 100-400 L and while I still love the lens itself I still want more. Will probably end up with the canon prime 400L with an extender and the sigma 100-500.
But with said I use my camera ALOT and know where I want to end up. Not knowing his full itenerary (sp) I'm assuming pro level photography is not the main focus, so lugging around and managing 40# of expensive camera and lenses is probably a concern.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

